
James Joyce’s grandson and the death of the stubborn literary executor - the-enemy
https://theoutline.com/post/8603/stephen-joyce-james-joyce-literary-estate?zd=1&zi=5jngsqol
======
Gatsky
Yes it’s a good point at the end, from now on digital caches of unpublished
material will escape into the world much more easily than closely guarded
letters. But then what would we learn from a current James Joyce’s tweets or
facebook posts?

~~~
perl4ever
Ulysses Reader @UlyssesReader

9h —Ay, ay, says Joe.

—You don't grasp my point, says Bloom. What I mean is...

—Sinn Fein! says the citizen. Sinn Fein amhain! The friends we love are by our
side and the foes we hate before us.

